# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  HTC attaque Apple, Apple reporte plainte : la guerre des brevets continue

## Gordon Fowler

*Brevets : Apple gagne contre HTC*
*Et obtient le bannissement virtuel de certains de ses produits aux USA, une victoire trs modeste*

_Mise  jour du 20/12/11_

Apple vient de remporter une petite victoire contre HTC. L'International Trade Commission, lorganisme indpendant amricain en charge de questions lgales et commerciales, a en effet reconnu les droits dApple sur un brevet utilis par le constructeur tawanais dans certains de ses produits nomades sous Android.


*Extrait du jugement de l'ITC*

Cette victoire reste cependant trs petite. Cette mme ITC na en effet reconnu que deux demandes dApple, en rapport avec un seul brevet, l o Apple avait espr pouvoir faire reconnatre dix de ses brevets.

Les consquences commerciales de cette dcision restent encore assez floues. Officiellement, elle signifie que des tlphones de la marque asiatique seront bannis du march amricain  partir du 19 avril prochain.

Mais derrire lapparente importance de cette sentence se cache en fait une situation nettement moins radicale. HTC a dj fait savoir que les deux points retenus par lITC ne concernaient que des parties trs limites et mineures de linterface de ses tlphones.

Consquence, le constructeur s'engage  les modifier (ou  les supprimer) dans les semaines qui viennent. Et pourra donc continuer  vendre ses rfrences sous Android sans aucun problme.

Pour mmoire, HTC a contre-attaqu cette anne en demandant lui aussi linterdiction de vente des produits Apple (lire ci-avant). 


*Source* : _ITC_ (PDF)

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

*HTC poursuit de nouveau Apple pour trois brevets*
*Et rclame l'interdiction des Mac, iPhone et iPad sur le territoire amricain*

*Mise  jour du 17 aot 2011 par Idelways*


HTC, le deuxime plus grand constructeur asiatique de smartphones vient d'engager de nouvelles poursuites contre Apple pour violation de trois brevets sur la ligne d'ordinateurs Mac et les appareils mobiles iPad et iPhone.

HTC va jusqu' rclamer l'interdiction de l'importation de ces produits en provenance des sous-traitants dApple, en plus des dommages et intrts.

Cette plainte dpose hier  Washington s'intresse aux brevets 7 765 414, 7 672 219 et 7 417 944 relatifs  des technologies sans fil, et fait suite  une plainte dpose l'an dernier auprs de la cour d'appel U.S. International Trade Commission.
Paralllement, HTC poursuit Apple concernant les mmes brevets auprs de la cour fdrale de Wilmington, dans l'tat du Delaware.

Les deux compagnies prennent actuellement part  une bataille juridique sans merci, o les plus grands constructeurs de smartphones s'changent allgrement des poursuites pour affaiblir leurs concurrents et engranger le maximum de bnfices d'un march qui devrait totaliser cette anne 206.6 milliards de dollars selon les prdictions d'IHS.

 l'instar de Google qui s'offre Motorola Mobility et ses milliers de brevets, HTC cherche  son tour  enrichir son portfolio de proprit intellectuelle pour mieux tenir tte  ses assaillants.

Le Taiwanais a fait lacquisition en juillet dernier de S3 Graphics de Via Technologies. Transaction conclue peu de temps aprs qu'un juge de l'International Trade Commission ait confirm qu'Apple viole quelques-uns des brevets de S3 Graphics.

Tout cela survient alors que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.

Sale temps pour les entreprises qui en ont peu, ou pas du tout !


*Source* : Bloomberg




* HTC viole deux brevets dApple selon la justice amricaine*
* et  pourrait voir ses appareils Android interdits aux USA*

*Mise  jour du 18/07/11, par Hinault Romaric*

La bataille juridique opposant le constructeur HTC  Apple pour la violation des brevets dans les terminaux Android a t tranche en faveur dApple.

En 2010 et rcemment, Apple avait port plainte contre le constructeur tawanais pour la violation dune vingtaine de brevets dans ses terminaux Android.  En rponse, HTC  avait  son tour port plainte contre Apple pour les mmes motifs (lire-ci avant).

Un juge de la commission amricaine du commerce international (ITC) vient de livrer un rapport qui conclut que HTC viole le brevet 5,946,647 sur le traitement en une seule interaction de lutilisateur des informations reues  et le brevet  6,343,263 sur le traitement de donnes en temps rel par un combin.

HTC a fait appel auprs de la commission qui a constitu une quipe spciale de six reprsentants qui examineront  nouveau le dossier en dcembre.

En cas dune autre dcision dfavorable pour HTC, le constructeur pourrait se voir interdire dexporter et de vendre certains modles de ses terminaux mobiles aux Etats-Unis.

Pire, cette dcision mettra galement le systme dexploitation Android en srieuse difficult constate lexpert en brevet Florian Mueller.

Mueller estime que les brevets incrimins sont utiliss par pratiquement tous les constructeurs de terminaux Android, et Apple pourrait en profiter pour poursuivre ceux-ci et freiner ainsi le rival diOS.

Affaire  suivre donc.


*Source* : Blog Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la justice amricaine? Et de lavenir dAndroid ?	


*Mise  jour du 24/06/10*


*Apple porte  nouveau plainte contre HTC*
*Et continue  chercher des attaques possibles contre le constructeur soutenu par Google*


Et c'est reparti pour un tour.

Apple avait port plainte contre HTC, premier utilisateur d'Android  lui mme concurrent de iOS (nouveau nom de iPhone OS).

HTC tait donc dj  poursuivi par Apple pour la violation de 20 brevets. En rponse, HTC avait  son tour port plainte contre Apple pour les mmes motifs.

Les demandes taient (et sont toujours) les mmes : l'interdiction totale de vente et d'importation aux Etats-Unis des terminaux mobiles de l'adversaire.

Aujourd'hui, Apple a dcid de re-porter plainte pour l'utilisation suppose d'un 21me brevet (en fait deux brevets sont nomms mais ils portent l'un et l'autre sur la mme technologie schmatise ci-dessous).





Apple reporte plainte galement pour deux brevets dj concerns par la premire action. Il semblerait que le but soit de pouvoir apporter quelques modifications dans la description de la requte les concernant.

Aucune des deux socits n'a souhait ragir  ce nouvel pisode qui a dbut le 21 juin (lundi).

Pour mmoire, Google, qui se sent clairement (bien qu'indirectement) vis dans cette affaire, a annonc qu'il soutiendrait tous ses partenaires utilisateurs de son OS mobile.

Du cot d'Apple, une chose est sre. La Pomme continue  observer et  chercher des angles d'attaque possibles contre HTC. Il ne serait pas tonnant de voir d'autres actions juridiques venir s'ajouter  l'affaire en cours dans les mois qui viennent.

Signe qu'Android est  finalement et vraiment - devenu un concurrent ?


*Source* : L'enregistrement de la plainte, la nouvelle plainte (pdf), le brevet concern


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Android continue  progresser face  l'iPhone, qui domine encore largement le march des smartphones

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 14/06/10*


*HTC vs Apple : la justice amricaine accepte d'ouvrir le dossier*
*Le march des mobiles et le dveloppement d'Android sont concerns*


L'International Trade Commission (ITC) vient d'annoncer qu'elle allait bien examiner la plainte de HTC contre Apple pour violation de brevets.

Aprs l'ouverture d'une enqute par la FTC (la Federal Trade Commission) concernant des pratiques anti-concurrentielles supposes sur le march de la publicit mobile, Apple est redevenu en un week-end le coeur de l'actualit technico-juridique.

Pour mmoire, HTC demande l'interdiction totale des importations de terminaux mobiles d'Apple. Derrire cette plainte se cache en fait l'opposition entre Google et la marque  la pomme sur le march des smartphones.

La monte en puissance d'Android (bien que grandement relativise par Apple), a en effet pouss le constructeur de l'iPhone  ragir, notamment sur le plan juridique. HTC est un des constructeurs les plus  friands  de l'OS libre et gratuit de Google.

Les premires dcisions de l'affaire Apple vs HTC devrait tre rendues en octobre.

Celles de la "contre-affaire" HTC vs Apple devraient l'tre, elles, deux mois plus tard, si l'on en croit l'actuelle chronologie des vnements.

*Source* : la dcision de la FTC


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple remet en cause le chiffre des ventes d'Android*estimes par NPD qui place l'OS de Google devant l'iPhone

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*





*Mise  jour du 13/05/10*


*Apple  Android : HTC contre-attaque*
*En demandant comme Nokia l'interdiction totale d'importation et de vente des iPhone, iPad et iPod*


HTC met ses pas dans ceux de Nokia.

Dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Apple (lire ci-avant), la socit a dcid de contre-attaquer en utilisant la mthode forte, tout comme le constructeur finlandais.

HTC, principal utilisateur du systme d'exploitation mobile de Google, rpond  Apple en l'accusant  son tour de violation de brevets. L'affaire sera porte devant la dcidment trs occupe ITC (U.S. International Trade Commission).

Mais HTC ne s'arrte pas l.

Comme Nokia, il demande l'interdiction totale de d'importation et de vente de tous les iPhones, iPad et autre iPod Touch.

Le procs qu'a lanc Apple contre HTC vise en fait  Android. Il est aussi destin  dissuader les constructeurs d'embarquer l'OS de Google dans leurs  futurs smartphones.

Une analyse galement faite chez Google qui a affirm, en rponse, qu'il soutiendrait chaque constructeur attaqu.

En parallle  la procdure, HTC vient de produire une petite vido pour montrer qu'il tait un acteur majeur et innovant sur le march des smartphones et non pas un ple copieur de technologies.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yai2u3nVlN4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yai2u3nVlN4[/ame]


Bien que cette vido, que certains qualifient de propagande, mette beaucoup en avant les crans tactiles, les brevets incrimins ne concernent pas le *touch* et *le mutlitouch* mais la partie tlphone pur et la gestion de l'alimentation.

On ne sait pas au final si cette contre-attaque est de nature  inquiter Apple qui affirme de son cot que de toute faon Android n'est pas un concurrent aussi performant que ce que l'on veut bien dire.

Beaucoup, beaucoup de bruit pour rien alors ?


*Source* : Les brevets incrimins, l'annonce de HTC (pdf)


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*


*Mise  jour du 30.04.2010 par Katleen*

*Smartphones : la guerre des brevets est lance, Google protge-t-il assez HTC et ses partenaires Android ?*

Alors qu'Apple s'emploie dj depuis plusieurs mois  mettre des btons dans les roues d'Android, Microsoft se joint  la danse.

Le march des smartphones est en plein essor et attire de plus en plus les groupes informatiques qui voient en lui un atout stratgique trs important. La comptition fait rage et les grands groupes commencent a faire feu de leurs brevets dans cette bataille.

Les avocats d'HTC ont t asticots de toute part, d'abord par Apple puis par Microsoft,  propos de ses tlphones Android.

La quatrime plus gros constructeur de mobiles au monde est rput tre celui possdant le moins de brevets. Comme de plus, il travaille trs troitement avec Google pour les appareils Android, il est devenu une cible de choix.
Une entreprise comme Motorola est bien plus protge de ce ct l et se dfend bien sur les attaques concernant les brevets, du fait de son grand catalogue de technologies.

A la source du systme d'exploitation mobile qui drange, Google semble ne pas savoir comment ragir. La compagnie ne s'est toujours pas exprime  propos du procs inflig par Apple  HTC en mars ; et a refus hier d'aborder le sujet de l'accord conclu avec Microsoft pour l'utilisation de certaines de ses technologies (voir news prcdente, ci-dessous).

HTC se retrouve pris entre deux feux et va devoir se dbrouiller seul. Google a pourtant dclar soutenir ses partenaires Android, mais sans en dire plus. S'agit-il de soutien financier, judiciaire ou moral ?

D'autres partenaires de l'OS se questionnent de plus en plus sur les avantages qu'ils ont  l'utiliser. Car, mme si son implmentation est gratuite, cet avantage a-t-il un intret si les compagnies doivent ensuite prendre des poursuites devant les tribunaux en pleine figure, et surtout, s'y dfendre seules ?

De plus, Android est offert sous couvert d'une licence Apache 2.0. Celle-ci stipule que c'est le souscripteur de la licence qui se retrouve responsable en cas de violation de brevets. D'o le fait qu'HTC plutt que Google soit sous la foudre des avocats d'Apple.

Il est de plus rarement possible de poursuivre une technologie avant qu'elle ne soit implmente dans un appareil.

 ::fleche::  De quelle manire pensez-vous que Google va ragir  ces ennuis ? Quelle consquence cela aura-t-il sur la dveloppement futur d'Android ?

*Mise  jour du 28/04/10*

*Microsoft ouvre son catalogue de brevets  HTC*
*Y compris pour ses terminaux sous Android : tous unis contre l'iPhone ?*


Les choses se compliquent dans le monde des smartphones.

On savait, depuis le procs d'Apple contre HTC, que le fabriquant de l'iPhone prenait  prsent trs au srieux la menace d'Android, l'OS de Google dont HTC est un des principaux utilisateurs  lire ci-avant.

Mais on ne s'attendait pas  ce que Microsoft rentre dans un conflit qui ne le concernait, a priori, pas directement.

Et pourtant.

Pourtant Microsoft vient d'annoncer un accord surprise de partenariat avec HTC sur l'utilisation de ses brevets sur les technologies mobiles. HTC pourra ainsi utiliser _ une grande partie_  du catalogue de Microsoft en change du versement de royalties.

L o l'accord devient trs intressant, et encore plus inattendu, c'est qu'il concerne galement les smartphones de la marque sous Android.

Officiellement, il s'agit pour Microsoft d'largir ses sources de revenus, y compris en tirant profit de la progression de l'un de ses concurrents (Google).

Officieusement, cet accord pourrait galement tre une manire de jeter une pierre dans le jardin d'Apple, leader incontest du march, en donnant des cartouches  HTC pour se dfendre dans son procs.

L'abandon des projets de rachat de Palm par HTC aurait prcipit les choses.

Bref, comme dit le proverbe :  d'une pierre deux coups  pour Redmond.

Y voir un dbut d'union sacre entre Google et Microsoft serait nanmoins prmatur.

Voire naf ?


*Source* : Annonce de l'accord par Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cet accord vise-t-il galement Apple ou pensez-vous que l'iPhone et le procs Apple-HTC n'ont rien  voir dans cette affaire ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 01.04.2010 par Katleen*

*L'ITC va examiner les mobiles d'HTC, pour rpondre  la plainte dpose par Apple*

L'ITC (U.S. International Trade Commission) va venir fourrer son nez dans l'affaire qui oppose Apple  HTC.
La commission a en effet dcid de mener enqute en examinant les smartphones produits par le taiwannais.

C'est l'entreprise de Steve Jobs qui a fait appel  l'ITC en portant plainte pour usage non-autoris de ses brevets.

Hier, un juge administratif de l'ITC a dclar prendre possession du cas. Il a dsormais 45 jours pour fixer une date de complment d'enqute.

Apple demande purement et simplement que les mobiles d'HTC soient interdits de vente sur le sol amricain.

De son ct, le constructeur asiatique se dfend catgoriquement d'avoir enfreint la loi.

Surtout, beaucoup se demandent pourquoi Apple ne veut ps laisser passer cette affaire, alors que beaucoup d'autres "copies" de l'iPhone ont vu le jour. Serait-ce la prsence de l'OS Android qui lui poserait problme ?

A suivre...

*Mise  jour du 04/03/10*


*Android  iPhone : HTC rejette les accusations d'Apple*
*Et ne s'inquite pas pour le court-terme*


_ HTC n'est pas seulement un crateur de technologies mobiles, [nous] dtenons galement un grand nombre de brevets_  a indiqu la compagnie dans un document remis  la Bourse de Taiwan, rejetant ainsi en bloc les accusations d'Apple qui affirmaient hier que HTC utilisaient illgalement une vingtaine de ses brevets.

HTC a par ailleurs fait savoir qu'il allait _ travailler avec le systme judiciaire amricain pour protger ses propres innovations_ , ajoutant qu'il ne croyait pas que les _ poursuites d'Apple constituent une relle menace pour son activit sur le court-terme_ .

La prcision _ sur le court-terme_  est importante.

Car sur le long-terme, l'attaque d'Apple pourrait bien laisser des traces importantes.

Mais - comme l'on fait remarquer plusieurs membres du forum - il s'agit aussi et surtout d'une belle marque de reconnaissance pour HTC, Apple ne s'attaquant qu' des concurrents dignes de ce nom.

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Apple attaque Android en justice*
*Via deux procdures contre HTC : Steve Jobs a-t-il peur pour l'avenir de son iPhone ?*



Apple vient d'attaquer HTC en justice pour violation de brevets.

Et par HTC il faut comprendre Android.

La progression de l'OS libre de Google pour les smartphones commence  srieusement inquiter Steve Jobs qui, aprs les plaintes croises avec Nokia, a donc dcid de rgler  nouveau le problme de la concurrence devant un tribunal (en fait deux tribunaux : la Commission amricaine du Commerce International - ITC - et le Tribunal Fdral du Delaware).

Officiellement, Apple s'attaque  HTC, le constructeur Tawanais derrire les plus grands succs commerciaux d'Android comme avec le Nexus One ou le G1.

Seraient ici en cause 20 brevets, lis principalement  l'interface tactile des tlphones (la liste complte des brevets incrimins est en source). En d'autres termes, si Apple venait  gagner son procs, tous les constructeurs de terminaux sous Android auraient le plus grand mal  proposer des produits avec des crans multi-touch.

Dans un communiqu de presse, Steve Jobs nie toute volont d'entraver la concurrence. Au contraire _ nous pensons que la comptition est saine, mais nous pensons aussi que les concurrents devraient crer leurs propres technologies, et pas voler les ntres_ .

Il y a un mois, Android a intgr la prise en charge du multi-touch. Une raction d'Apple tait alors attendue. On aurait pu s'attendre  une nouvelle avance technologique dont la Pomme a le secret, mais son PDG a dcid d'utiliser d'autres armes.

Dans un e-mail  la presse, Google a d'ores et dj annonc qu'il allait soutenir son partenaire et tous ceux qui l'ont aid  dvelopper l'adoption d'Android.

Apple ne trompe donc personne en ne citant pas Android comme le vritable objet de sa colre et une nouvelle confrontation entre les deux gants de Moutain View, aprs celle - toujours en cours - sur Google Voice, s'annonce invitable.

Et sanglante ?



*Source* : Le Communiqu d'Apple, la premire plainte d'Apple (pdf) et la deuxime (pdf)


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Linus Torvalds : _ Le Nexus One est un winner_ 

 ::fleche::  Apple oblig de baisser les prix de l'iPhone avec l'arrive de smartphones low-cost sous Android ?

Les rubriques (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez :

 ::fleche::  Mobiles
 ::fleche::  Hardware
 ::fleche::  Android
 ::fleche::  Java


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Avec cette procdure, Apple essaye-t-il d'entraver artificiellement la concurrence ou ou trouvez-vous qu'il s'agit effectivement d'un  vol (avr) de ses technologies  ?

----------


## Archeus

Je suis conscient qu'il faut user d'un minimum d'artifices dans la rdaction des news pour inciter le visiteur  la lire, voire  participer.

Mais ces derniers temps, quand on lit developpez.com, on a surtout l'impression d'avoir  faire  la rdaction de Gala ou de Closer.

Les titres sensationnalistes  2 balles et les affirmations premptoires uniquement destines  faire ragir, est-ce vraiment obligatoire ?





> Avec cette procdure, Apple essaye-t-il d'entraver artificiellement la concurrence


Artificiellement de quoi ? Parce qu'on est dans un systme de concurrence pure et parfaite peut-tre ?

Le systme du tout brevet est depuis longtemps un moyen d'emmerder ses concurrents, ou de rclamer indument de l'argent  de grosses socits. Apple ne droge pas  la rgle.

Est-ce que pour autant, il faut voir a comme une raction effraye, un baroud d'honneur d'une socit compltement submerge par l'arrive des concurrents et incapable de ragir ? Est-ce qu'Apple n'aurait pas fait la mme chose si ses parts de marchs n'taient que de 10% sur les segments des smartphones ?

Ceci dit, il ne faut pas non plus perdre de vue quelque chose : Apple est arriv avec un tlphone extrmement ergonomique (du point de vue de l'interface), plutt design, et a su capitaliser sur son image de marque. Ajoutez  a un buzz savamment maitris et une campagne publicitaire aux petits oignons.

Bref, ils ont innov, et la concurrence a mis 2 ans  ragir pour obtenir un portable  peu prs comptitif. Trs logiquement, ils ont trust les ventes, impos leur marque, duqu le consommateur (chang des comportements), fait un max de bnfices etc...

Le iphone, c'est une cash cow. Ils savent que le bon temps est fini, et je doute que les marketeurs d'Apple soient suffisamment stupides pour ne pas avoir anticip l'arrive de la concurrence.

Connaissant la stratgie passe d'Apple, il est probable qu'il s'en tire  nouveau par l'innovation, mais le temps nous le dira...

Bref, on va pas discuter analyse stratgique et marketing ici, mais un peu de modration dans les news ne serait pas de trop.

PS : bon pour le coup, elle a bien remplie son rle l'accroche  la Closer, je me suis vautr dedans  ::):

----------


## Gordon Fowler

T faut pas voir du Gala partout !  ::twisted:: 

En ce qui concerne le titre je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il y a de sensationnaliste  se poser la question de savoir si cette procdure ne traduit pas une vritable fbrilit d'Apple face  la monte d'Android - qui n'est en plus pas cit par Apple pour que a ne se voit pas trop.

Et, oui, je trouve Steve Jobs de plus en plus agressif et soupe au lait (je persiste  ::mrgreen::  ) :

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d86...re-steve-jobs/

Cf. l'affaire Apple - Nokia aussi, qui tourne au grand n'importe quoi.

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Ptigrouick

Si il continue  ce rythme, Steve Jobs va arriver  nous faire aimer Bill Gates...

----------


## LeSmurf

> Bref, ils ont innov, et la concurrence a mis 2 ans  ragir pour obtenir un portable  peu prs comptitif.


Il faudrait tout de mme relativiser : au moment de la sortie de l'Iphone 1er du nom, le tlphone d'Apple n'avait pour lui que son interface, il se faisait fonctionnellement craser par la concurrence qui proposait 3G, GPS, MMS, (copier/coller), etc

Apple a mis deux ans  ragir pour obtenir un portable fonctionnellement comptitif.

Je me souviens d'un repas o un collgue venait d'acqurir ce premier Iphone, tout beau et tout neuf. Il a fait une dmonstration, c'tait trs joli. Juste aprs, un autre collgue a sorti son HTC Kaiser tout moche et a montr ce qu'on pouvait faire avec. L'Iphone semblait soudainement beaucoup plus fade et limit.

Mais ce fut un grand succs commercial et Apple a rattrap son retard en sortant le modle 3G puis le 3GS.

Pendant que l'un courrait aprs les fonctionnalits, les autres prparaient des interface plus ergonomiques.

----------


## Skyounet

C'est  se demander si les patrons des grandes boites font pas des meetings tous les mois pour se dire qui va attaquer qui.

-Bon ce mois-ci on (Apple) attaque Google mais le mois prochain je me ferais attaquer par MS.

----------


## kuranes

En fait, c'est des gros coups de pubs pour mettre en avant les fonctionnalits de leurs tlphones  ::aie::

----------


## smyley

Les brevets c'est fabuleux  ::mouarf:: 

Alors par exemple, parmis les brevets viols il y a le U.S. PATENT NO. 7,657,849. Le brevet c'est :



> Unlocking a device by performing gestures on an unlock image


Donc tout tlphone pouvant tre dverrouill tactilement en faisant un petit geste est touch  ::aie:: 

Un autre :



> List scrolling and document translation, scaling, and rotation on a touch-screen display


Zut, utiliser une liste avec un clavier tactile, c'est brevet Apple  ::roll:: 

Autant il y a certains "brevets" sympa, ils touchent tous les tlphones, du dlire.

Ah oui j'oubliais, la source bien sur :
http://www.qibug.com/2010/03/the-app...d-guide-apple/
 ::roll::

----------


## tontonnux

M'en vais breveter a :


```
Taper sur la touche "A" d'un clavier permet d'afficher un "a"  l'cran.
```

Avec toutes les touches d'un clavier standard et les combinaisons de touches, je vais bientt tre pt de tune moi !

Mais comment de tels brevets ont-ils pu tre valids !!!??
Par ce que bon, aussi louches soient-ils,  partir du moment o ils ont t valids... ben y'a plus rien  faire c'est a ? Je veux dire est-ce envisageable que finalement un juge dise :
"Bon coutez les cocos, votre histoire m'a bien fait rire 5 minutes, mais vos brevet c'est du caca."
?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Je veux dire est-ce envisageable que finalement un juge dise :
> "Bon coutez les cocos, votre histoire m'a bien fait rire 5 minutes, mais vos brevet c'est du caca."
> ?


C'est tout  fait possible dans le systme US. C'est d'ailleurs comme a que a marche.

En Europe, au contraire, c'est l'organisme de dpt qui valide ou pas le brevet. Le juge n'a plus  statuer l dessus.

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## goomazio

Les brevets sur un robinet, une cuillre ou une paille a va, il n'y a pas dix mille sortes de pailles.
Mais dans le cas du multitouch pour le tlphone portable, obliger l'utilisateur  acheter un iphone pour pouvoir multitoucher, c'est a se demander si le multitouche est vraiment utile. S'ils gagnent le procs on n'aura plus qu' attendre les nouvelles versions d'iphone : le iphone  200, celui  500 et l'ultimate  700.

Srieusement, ce serait juste un peu dommage de voir la croissance des tlphones en multitouch faiblir  cause du brevet.

----------


## smyley

> Srieusement, ce serait juste un peu dommage de voir la croissance des tlphones en multitouch faiblir  cause du brevet.


Sauf que a ne concerne mme pas uniquement les tlphones multitouch ...
Si on regarde les brevets, on remarque qu' peut prs tous les tlphones tactiles du march enfreignent un ou plusieurs "brevets" de Apple  ::aie:: 

(Remarquez que Apple n'attaque ici que HTC/Google  ::roll:: )

----------


## sidt

Apple devrait se souvenir de leur sale copie d'archos pour faire leur ipod. Et la base de freebsd pour leur macosX .... si on considre qu'une ide est brevetable en informatique, alors on peut valider (et un brevet existe aux USA pour a) le clic de souris..... Et on arrte tous de programmer. 

Perso, je pense que c'est bon signe de voir Apple porter plainte pour des conneries contre ses concurrents cela montre que la pomme est une socit comme les autres (voir pire) et que leur suprmatie dans la nouveaut n'est que le fruit de plagia d'autres ides. Apple OS -> Amiga ...etc...

----------


## Skyounet

Ca me fait penser  cette vido que j'ai vu ce matin sur neowin

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0DUg63lqU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Steve Jobs: Good artists copy great artists steal[/ame]

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Android  iPhone : HTC rejette les accusations d'Apple*
*Et ne s'inquite pas pour le court-terme*


_ HTC n'est pas seulement un crateur de technologies mobiles, [nous] dtenons galement un grand nombre de brevets_  a indiqu la compagnie dans un document remis  la Bourse de Taiwan, rejetant ainsi en bloc les accusations d'Apple qui affirmaient hier que HTC utilisaient illgalement une vingtaine de ses brevets.

HTC a par ailleurs fait savoir qu'il allait _ travailler avec le systme judiciaire amricain pour protger ses propres innovations_ , ajoutant qu'il ne croyait pas que les _ poursuites d'Apple constituent une relle menace pour son activit sur le court-terme_ .

La prcision _ sur le court-terme_  est importante.

Car sur le long-terme, l'attaque d'Apple pourrait bien laisser des traces importantes.

Mais - comme l'on fait remarquer plusieurs membres du forum - il s'agit aussi et surtout d'une belle marque de reconnaissance pour HTC, Apple ne s'attaquant qu' des concurrents dignes de ce nom.

----------


## Traroth2

Steve Jobs est vraiment un petit mec...

Ds que a se met  chauffer et que la concurrence commence  marquer des points, il dgaine les avocats. C'tait dj la mme chose dans les annes 80, quand Apple attaquait les gens qui publiaient des mulateurs Macintosh.

----------


## yveslamand

Si tous les procs en cours avec les brevets comme armes arrivent  terme, les Amricains n'auront plus la possibilit d'acheter des smart-phones (Nokia veut interdire Apple, Apple veut interdire Nokia et bloquer Android, ...)

Heureusement pour nous les Europens, les brevets amricains n'ont aucune valeur ici et les ides ne peuvent tre brevets en Europe.

On pouvait dj le voir avec le Motorola Droid et qui s'appelle Milestone en Europe et qui supporte le multi-touch (alors que le Droid pas, problme de brevet ?)

Bientt les smart-phones aux tats-Unis seront tous des i_mports from Europe_ !    ::mouarf::

----------


## octal

> Steve Jobs est vraiment un petit mec...
> 
> Ds que a se met  chauffer et que la concurrence commence  marquer des points, il dgaine les avocats. C'tait dj la mme chose dans les annes 80, quand Apple attaquait les gens qui publiaient des mulateurs Macintosh.


Parce que tu en connais toi des "enfants de coeurs" dans un monde capitaliste  1000% ?
Tu penses que chez Nokia c'est des enfants de coeurs, chez Alcatel ou Orange c'est des enfants de coeurs?  ...
Bienvenu dans le merveilleux monde "rel" de l'industrie et de la finance. Tous les coups sont permis, le maitre mot: "Rentabilit & Profit" !!!

----------


## yveslamand

> le maitre mot: "Rentabilit & Profit" !!!


Ce n'est mme plus profit qui compte ...  C'est uniquement ratio de rentabilit: le ROI est roi (ROI: _return on investment_).  

Il n'y a qu' voir Carrefour, qui ferme des magasins rentables, mais "pas assez".  Le ROI n'est pas suffisant ...

----------


## nicolofontana12

> si on considre qu'une ide est brevetable en informatique, alors on peut valider (et un brevet existe aux USA pour a) le clic de souris..... Et on arrte tous de programmer.



J'ajouterai que personne ne s'avancera mme le copier-coller doit aussi un brevet, ce qui rendra le monde informatique trop restreint.

Apple devient jaloux

----------


## Traroth2

> Parce que tu en connais toi des "enfants de coeurs" dans un monde capitaliste  1000% ?
> Tu penses que chez Nokia c'est des enfants de coeurs, chez Alcatel ou Orange c'est des enfants de coeurs?  ...
> Bienvenu dans le merveilleux monde "rel" de l'industrie et de la finance. Tous les coups sont permis, le maitre mot: "Rentabilit & Profit" !!!


Et tu crois apprendre quelque chose  quelqu'un ?

a ne change rien au fait que Jobs ne cesse de clamer partout que l'iPhone ne risque rien, tellement il est le meilleur, ce qui maintenant me fait doucement rigoler ! Le trouillomtre n'a pas l'air d'tre trs haut,  Cupertino !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## degrcelcius

> Il faudrait tout de mme relativiser : au moment de la sortie de l'Iphone 1er du nom, le tlphone d'Apple n'avait pour lui que son interface, il se faisait fonctionnellement craser par la concurrence qui proposait 3G, GPS, MMS, (copier/coller), etc
> 
> Apple a mis deux ans  ragir pour obtenir un portable fonctionnellement comptitif.
> 
> Je me souviens d'un repas o un collgue venait d'acqurir ce premier Iphone, tout beau et tout neuf. Il a fait une dmonstration, c'tait trs joli. Juste aprs, un autre collgue a sorti son HTC Kaiser tout moche et a montr ce qu'on pouvait faire avec. L'Iphone semblait soudainement beaucoup plus fade et limit.
> 
> Mais ce fut un grand succs commercial et Apple a rattrap son retard en sortant le modle 3G puis le 3GS.
> 
> Pendant que l'un courrait aprs les fonctionnalits, les autres prparaient des interface plus ergonomiques.


Je prcise d'abord que je travaille sur PC sous Windows et qu'aprs un smartphone Sony P900, puis un HP 6515 sous WM 5, puis un HTC Touch Cruise sous WM 6, j'utilise actuellement un HTC HD2 sous WM 6.5.

Je pense qu'il faut un peu d'honntet intellectuelle vis--vis d'Apple.
Quand l'iPhone est sorti, nous nous sommes tous moqus, comme tu le rappelles dans ton message, du manque de fonctions, que c'tait nul, qu'avec les doigts cela ne pouvait pas marcher, etc... 

Il se trouve qu'ajouter un GPS + quelques bidouilles hardware, il suffit de faire son march et Apple l'a fait depuis.
Mais pour trouver mieux que leur interface, Microsoft est le seul  essayer de trouver autre chose avec WM 7.

En ce qui concerne les autres, c'est de la copie pure et simple des principes de l'iPhone.
Je trouve donc Apple parfaitement justifi de s'en plaindre.
L'exemple cit plus haut du dverrouillage est flagrant. Un concepteur peut trouver des milliers de solutions pour faire cette opration et jusqu' la sortie de l'iPhone tous ont trouv d'autres solutions.
Sur le HD2 la surcouche calque exactement l'iPhone.

Les comparaisons avec l'appui sur la lettre "a" se voulaient une caricature, mais je crois que le principe, c'est que l'on peut breveter quelque chose qui n'a pas t fait avant.
Et quand l'iPhone est sorti, j'aimerai que l'on me dise ce qui existait avant.

Jamais dans l'industrie depuis l'invention de la roue (je sais, j'exagre, un peu ...) je n'avais vu un tel plagiat des solutions de l'iPhone (et je le rpte au moment de choisir mon dernier tlphone je nai pas choisi liPhone).

Regardez un peu ce qu'taient les smartphones avant l'iPhone et mettez-vous devant une vitrine actuellement.
Si vous ne voyez pas la copie de l'iPhone courez vite chez l'ophtalmo le plus proche.

----------


## Lyche

Les anciens tlphones taient fonctionnels et pas trs jolis. l'iPhone est arriv, pas fonctionnel, mais joli. Depuis, les tlphones sont fonctionnels et jolis.
Qui a pomp qui?
Je pense que des 2 cts de la barrire les moutons ont mang l'herbe des autres, mais qu'ils sont incapable de l'avouer.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 01.04.2010 par Katleen*

*L'ITC va examiner les mobiles d'HTC, pour rpondre  la plainte dpose par Apple*

L'ITC (U.S. International Trade Commission) va venir fourrer son nez dans l'affaire qui oppose Apple  HTC.
La commission a en effet dcid de mener enqute en examinant les smartphones produits par le taiwannais.

C'est l'entreprise de Steve Jobs qui a fait appel  l'ITC en portant plainte pour usage non-autoris de ses brevets.

Hier, un juge administratif de l'ITC a dclar prendre possession du cas. Il a dsormais 45 jours pour fixer une date de complment d'enqute.

Apple demande puremente t simplement que les mobiles d'HTC soient interdits de vente sur le sol amricain.

De son ct, le constructeur asiatique se dfend catgoriquement d'avoir enfreint la loi.
Surtout, beaucoup se demandent pourquoi Apple ne veut ps laisser passer cette affaire, alors que beaucoup d'autres "copies" de l'iPhone ont vu le jour. Serait-ce la prsence de l'OS Android qui lui poserait problme ?

A suivre...

----------


## jkakim

> Les brevets c'est fabuleux 
> 
> Alors par exemple, parmis les brevets viols il y a le U.S. PATENT NO. 7,657,849. Le brevet c'est :
> 
> Donc tout tlphone pouvant tre dverrouill tactilement en faisant un petit geste est touch 
> 
> Un autre :
> 
> Zut, utiliser une liste avec un clavier tactile, c'est brevet Apple 
> ...



Je connais aussi un brevet : "Utiliser le doigt pour cliquer sur un mobile touch ..." ::aie:: 
Franchement c'est du n'importe quoi !
Comment font-ils pour valider ces genres des brevets, hein ? Hum !! ::zoubi::

----------


## Traroth2

Comment ? C'est trs facile : les bureaux des brevets prennent tous les brevets, et laissent les conflits se rgler en contentieux. Si vous estimez qu'un brevet n'est pas valide, c'est  vous d'attaquer son dtenteur en justice, inutile de compter sur l'organisme de dpt pour refuser le brevet. Comme ils gagnent de l'argent grce aux dpts, justement, ils n'ont pas intrt  en refuser !

On se demande pourquoi dposer un brevet est aussi cher, en fait : toute la partie appele "recherche d'antriorit" n'est jamais faite, alors qu'elle constitue l'essentiel de la valeur ajoute thorique d'un brevet !

----------


## jkakim

Il en fait trop, Jobs. 
Les bons artistes copient et les meilleurs volent, dit - on. Ce lien tmoigne que tous le monde copie chez tous le monde : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...bs-bill-gates/.

Je n'aime pas Apple, il veut se prendre pour le big browser !

----------


## Lyche

> Il en fait trop, Jobs. 
> Les bons artistes copient et les meilleurs volent, dit - on. Ce lien tmoigne que tous le monde copie chez tous le monde : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d88...bs-bill-gates/.
> 
> Je n'aime pas Apple, il veut se prendre pour le big browser !


a fait 3 fois que tu postes le mme message sur 2 topics diffrents..

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Microsoft ouvre son catalogue de brevets  HTC*
*Y compris pour ses terminaux sous Android : tous unis contre l'iPhone ?*


Les choses se compliquent dans le monde des smartphones.

On savait, depuis le procs d'Apple contre HTC, que le fabriquant de l'iPhone prenait  prsent trs au srieux la menace d'Android, l'OS de Google dont HTC est un des principaux utilisateurs  lire ci-avant.

Mais on ne s'attendait pas  ce que Microsoft rentre dans un conflit qui ne le concernait, a priori, pas directement.

Et pourtant.

Pourtant Microsoft vient d'annoncer un accord surprise de partenariat avec HTC sur l'utilisation de ses brevets sur les technologies mobiles. HTC pourra ainsi utiliser _ une grande partie_  du catalogue de Microsoft en change du versement de royalties.

L o l'accord devient trs intressant, et encore plus inattendu, c'est qu'il concerne galement les smartphones de la marque sous Android.

Officiellement, il s'agit pour Microsoft d'largir ses sources de revenus, y compris en tirant profit de la progression de l'un de ses concurrents (Google).

Officieusement, cet accord pourrait galement tre une manire de jeter une pierre dans le jardin d'Apple, leader incontest du march, en donnant des cartouches  HTC pour se dfendre dans son procs.

L'abandon des projets de rachat de Palm par HTC aurait prcipit les choses.

Bref, comme dit le proverbe :  d'une pierre deux coups  pour Redmond.

Y voir un dbut d'union sacre entre Google et Microsoft serait nanmoins prmatur.

Voire naf ?


*Source* : Annonce de l'accord par Microsoft

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Cet accord vise-t-il galement Apple ou pensez-vous que l'iPhone et le procs Apple-HTC n'ont rien  voir dans cette affaire ?

----------


## Lyche

Je pense qu'il faut voir aussi que HTC, tant un fabricant de smart phones, et MS souhaitant implanter Windows mobile 7 un peu partout, la firme va faire des "sacrifices" pour tre un peu mieux vu du ct des fabricants.. Tout en gagnant un peu d'argent au passage via les royalties. Non seulement ils le font pour contrer Apple, mais aussi pour tenter de proposer son OS sur les smartphones de HTC afin de concurrencer un peu Google.. enfin, ce n'est qu'un avis ^^

----------


## tontonnux

> Je pense qu'il faut voir aussi que HTC, tant un fabricant de smart phones, et MS souhaitant implanter Windows mobile 7 un peu partout, la firme va faire des "sacrifices" pour tre un peu mieux vu du ct des fabricants.. Tout en gagnant un peu d'argent au passage via les royalties. Non seulement ils le font pour contrer Apple, mais aussi pour tenter de proposer son OS sur les smartphones de HTC afin de concurrencer un peu Google.. enfin, ce n'est qu'un avis ^^


D'autant plus que HTC a toujours t trs actif sur la plateforme mobile de Microsoft. Du moins avant Android (depuis,  part le HD2, j'ai du mal  avoir en tte un smartphone rcent de HTC sur winmo).
N'oublions pas non plus que depuis un moment, HTC sort systmatiquement des smartphones AVEC sa surcouche graphique. Or avec Windows mobile 7, microsoft a retir cette possibilit (ce qui a due bien faire chier HTC).

HTC est donc historiquement un acteur majeur sur plateforme windows mobile, qui semble s'en tre lgrement dtourn et qui ne pourra plus proposer ces interfaces maisons.
Bref, Microsoft a tout intrt dans l'absolue  bien traiter HTC.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 30.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Smartphones : la guerre des brevets est lance, Google protge-t-il assez HTC et ses partenaires Android ?*

Alors qu'Apple s'emploie dj depuis plusieurs mois  mettre des btons dans les roues d'Android, Microsoft se joint  la danse.

Le march des smartphones est en plein essor et attire de plus en plus les groupes informatiques qui voient en lui un atout stratgique trs important. La comptition fait rage et les grands groupes commencent a faire feu de leurs brevets dans cette bataille.

Les avocats d'HTC ont t asticots de toute part, d'abord par Apple puis par Microsoft,  propos de ses tlphones Android.

La quatrime plus gros constructeur de mobiles au monde est rput tre celui possdant le moins de brevets. Comme de plus, il travaille trs troitement avec Google pour les appareils Android, il est devenu une cible de choix.
Une entreprise comme Motorola est bien plus protge de ce ct l et se dfend bien sur les attaques concernant les brevets, du fait de son grand catalogue de technologies.

A la source du systme d'exploitation mobile qui drange, Google semble ne pas savoir comment ragir. La compagnie ne s'est toujours pas exprime  propos du procs inflig par Apple  HTC en mars ; et a refus hier d'aborder le sujet de l'accord conclu avec Microsoft pour l'utilisation de certaines de ses technologies (voir news prcdente, ci-dessous).

HTC se retrouve pris entre deux feux et va devoir se dbrouiller seul. Google a pourtant dclar soutenir ses partenaires Android, mais sans en dire plus. S'agit-il de soutien financier, judiciaire ou moral ?

D'autres partenaires de l'OS se questionnent de plus en plus sur les avantages qu'ils ont  l'utiliser. Car, mme si son implmentation est gratuite, cet avantage a-t-il un intret si les compagnies doivent ensuite prendre des poursuites devant les tribunaux en pleine figure, et surtout, s'y dfendre seules ?

De plus, Android est offert sous couvert d'une licence Apache 2.0. Celle-ci stipule que c'est le souscripteur de la licence qui se retrouve responsable en cas de violation de brevets. D'o le fait qu'HTC plutt que Google soit sous la foudre des avocats d'Apple.

Il est de plus rarement possible de poursuivre une technologie avant qu'elle ne soit implmente dans un appareil.

 ::fleche::  De quelle manire pensez-vous que Google va ragir  ces ennuis ? Quelle consquence cela aura-t-il sur la dveloppement futur d'Android ?

----------


## mualki

> D'autres partenaires de l'OS se questionnent de plus en plus sur les avantages qu'ils ont  l'utiliser.


Pourrions nous avoir des sources pour cette info?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple  Android : HTC contre-attaque*
*En demandant comme Nokia l'interdiction totale d'importation et de vente des iPhone, iPad et iPod*


HTC met ses pas dans ceux de Nokia.

Dans l'affaire qui l'oppose  Apple (lire ci-avant), la socit a dcid de contre-attaquer en utilisant la mthode forte, tout comme le constructeur finlandais.

HTC, principal utilisateur du systme d'exploitation mobile de Google, rpond  Apple en l'accusant  son tour de violation de brevets. L'affaire sera porte devant la dcidment trs occupe ITC (U.S. International Trade Commission).

Mais HTC ne s'arrte pas l.

Comme Nokia, il demande l'interdiction totale de d'importation et de vente de tous les iPhones, iPad et autre iPod Touch.

Le procs qu'a lanc Apple contre HTC vise en fait  Android. Il est aussi destin  dissuader les constructeurs d'embarquer l'OS de Google dans leurs  futurs smartphones.

Une analyse galement faite chez Google qui a affirm, en rponse, qu'il soutiendrait chaque constructeur attaqu.

En parallle  la procdure, HTC vient de produire une petite vido pour montrer qu'il tait un acteur majeur et innovant sur le march des smartphones et non pas un ple copieur de technologies.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yai2u3nVlN4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yai2u3nVlN4[/ame]


Bien que cette vido, que certains qualifient de propagande, mette beaucoup en avant les crans tactiles, les brevets incrimins ne concernent pas le  touch  et  le mutlitouch  mais la partie tlphone pur et la gestion de l'alimentation.

On ne sait pas au final si cette contre-attaque est de nature  inquiter Apple qui affirme de son cot que de toute faon Android n'est pas un concurrent aussi performant que ce que l'on veut bien dire.

Beaucoup, beaucoup de bruit pour rien alors ?


*Source* : Les brevets incrimins (pdf), l'annonce de HTC

----------


## exodev

On voit bien la manoeuvre d'HTC  se protger d'une attaque de Microsoft sur Android afin d'assister Nokia contre Apple...

Cela dit Microsoft est aussi gagnant  voir Apple se faire attaquer par un plus grand nombre de constructeurs de mobiles. Une condamnation judiciaire serait un bon coup marketing pour la firme de Redmond  ::P: 

Les secteurs du mobile, de l'informatique et de l'Internet, terrain de jeu des rivalits entre Google, Microsoft et Apple ?

----------


## Droup

O as tu vu, qu'il parlait de Microsoft ?
Apple accuse HTC de voler les brevets, et HTC contre attaque de la mme manire.

Microsoft n'a rien  voir avec tout a.

----------


## exodev

> O as tu vu, qu'il parlait de Microsoft ?
> Apple accuse HTC de voler les brevets, et HTC contre attaque de la mme manire.
> 
> Microsoft n'a rien  voir avec tout a.


Oh HTC a juste sign un accord avec Microsoft il y a 2 semaines pour viter d'tre attaqu sur les brevets qu'Android violerait.

----------


## berceker united

Franchement, c'est histoire de procs dont nous en voyons jamais l'issue final ne rime  rien. Si encore il y avait un rsultat de jugement mais non.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*HTC vs Apple : la justice amricaine accepte d'ouvrir le dossier*
*Le march des mobiles et le dveloppement d'Android sont concerns*


L'International Trade Commission (ITC) vient d'annoncer qu'elle allait bien examiner la plainte de HTC contre Apple pour violation de brevets.

Aprs l'ouverture d'une enqute par la FTC (la Federal Trade Commission) concernant des pratiques anti-concurrentielles supposes sur le march de la publicit mobile, Apple est redevenu en un week-end le coeur de l'actualit technico-juridique.

Pour mmoire, HTC demande l'interdiction totale des importations de terminaux mobiles d'Apple. Derrire cette plainte se cache en fait l'opposition entre Google et la marque  la pomme sur le march des smartphones.

La monte en puissance d'Android (bien que grandement relativise par Apple), a en effet pouss le constructeur de l'iPhone  ragir, notamment sur le plan juridique. HTC est un des constructeurs les plus  friands  de l'OS libre et gratuit de Google.

Les premires dcisions de l'affaire Apple vs HTC devrait tre rendues en octobre.

Celles de la "contre-affaire" HTC vs Apple devraient l'tre, elles, deux mois plus tard, si l'on en croit l'actuelle chronologie des vnements.

*Source* : la dcision de la FTC


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Apple remet en cause le chiffre des ventes d'Android estimes par NPD qui place l'OS de Google devant l'iPhone

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?

----------


## fregolo52

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


Franchement, j'ai suivi a de loin. Je trouve ces attaques ridicules. D'ailleurs, brevets dposs, galement. Si a continue, on va devoir payer pour aller pisser, parce que a aura t brevet !!
C'est clair que breveter le fonctionnel, comme les mouvements (Apple), a va limiter la concurrence.

Je pense qu'on n'en a pas fini avec l'arrive de Microsoft et son Windows Phone 7.

----------


## umeboshi

> Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


Question difficile... les brevets peuvent  la fois nuire  la concurrence en empchant d'utiliser d'anciennes technologies ou concepts, mais en mme temps a oblige  crer des nouveauts, pour justement ne pas violer ces brevets.
En tout cas a sera toujours intressant pour les tribunaux et les cabinets d'avocats...  ::ccool::

----------


## Traroth2

Toutes les tudes montre au contraire que les brevets bloquent l'innovation en empchant l'arrive de nouveaux entrants sur un march. Les brevets verrouillent trs efficacement la concurrence.

----------


## umeboshi

> Toutes les tudes montre au contraire que les brevets bloque l'innovation en empchant l'arrive de nouveaux entrants sur un march. Les brevets verrouillent trs efficacement la concurrence.


Mouais a dpend comme je l'ai dit plus haut. C'est clair que c'est pnalisant quand on a aucune imagination, ni crativit...
Mais peut tre connais-tu une meilleure solution?

----------


## LeSmurf

> C'est clair que c'est pnalisant quand on a aucune imagination, ni crativit...
> Mais peut-tre connais-tu une meilleure solution?


Il y a aussi brevets et brevets, l je crois qu'il s'agit de protections poses sur des concepts, des ides. On ne peut pas poser de brevets de cette nature en Europe. 

On voit ici qu'Apple brevte beaucoup, bien plus que HTC ou Google : 
http://static.macgeneration.com/img/...308-215137.png

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Apple porte  nouveau plainte contre HTC*
*Et continue  chercher des attaques possibles contre le constructeur soutenu par Google*


Et c'est reparti pour un tour.

Apple avait port plainte contre HTC, premier utilisateur d'Android  lui mme concurrent de iOS (nouveau nom de iPhone OS).

HTC tait donc dj  poursuivi par Apple pour la violation de 20 brevets. En rponse, HTC avait  son tour port plainte contre Apple pour les mmes motifs.

Les demandes taient (et sont toujours) les mmes : l'interdiction totale de vente et d'importation aux Etats-Unis des terminaux mobiles de l'adversaire.

Aujourd'hui, Apple a dcid de re-porter plainte pour l'utilisation suppose d'un 21me brevet (en fait deux brevets sont nomms mais ils portent l'un et l'autre sur la mme technologie schmatise ci-dessous).





Apple reporte plainte galement pour deux brevets dj concerns par la premire action. Il semblerait que le but soit de pouvoir apporter quelques modifications dans la description de la requte les concernant.

Aucune des deux socits n'a souhait ragir  ce nouvel pisode qui a dbut le 21 juin (lundi).

Pour mmoire, Google, qui se sent clairement (bien qu'indirectement) vis dans cette affaire, a annonc qu'il soutiendrait tous ses partenaires utilisateurs de son OS mobile.

Du ct d'Apple, une chose est sre. La Pomme continue  observer et  chercher des angles d'attaque possibles contre HTC. Il ne serait pas tonnant de voir d'autres actions juridiques venir s'ajouter  l'affaire en cours dans les mois qui viennent.

Signe qu'Android est  finalement et vraiment - devenu un concurrent ?


*Source* : L'enregistrement de la plainte, la nouvelle plainte (pdf), le brevet concern


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Android continue  progresser face  l'iPhone, qui domine encore largement le march des smartphones

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?

----------


## Lyche

a frise le ridicule l. J'ai piti d'eux..

----------


## berceker united

Ils portent plainte mais j'ai l'impression que cela mne  rien car j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait enqute. Depuis le temps que j'en entends parler j'ai pas encore vu de rsultat.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> j'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait enqute. Depuis le temps que j'en entends parler j'ai pas encore vu de rsultat.


Si, si. Le 14 juin _"l'International Trade Commission (ITC) vient d'annoncer qu'elle allait bien examiner la plainte de HTC contre Apple pour violation de brevets [...] "_ (je me cite  ::mrgreen:: )

Quant  la premire plainte elle est en cours d'instruction et _"les premires dcisions de l'affaire Apple vs HTC devrait tre rendues en octobre"_.

Tu as tout l'historique de cette affaire sur le premier billet de ce fil si tu veux (mais il me semble que tu le sais dj  :;):  )

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## ferber

> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


Je trouve que c'est de bonne augure pour dtriorer l'image d'Apple, il serait top qu'ils attaquent le w3c au vue de l'utilisation du tag canvas.
Aprs pour le consommateur, je pense qu'il n'a rien  y gagner.

----------


## lequebecois79

Il utilise la mme technique que ms... il rit des autres, tente de les ridiculiser et ensuite les procs.

c'est clair qu'il voit htc comme un srieux concurrent.

a va tre une bataille d'avocat c'est tout.

htc fait des mobiles depuis belle lurette... donc mme si apple aurait un brevet sur une techno, ils n'ont qu' dmontrer qu'il l'utilisait bien avant que le brevet d'apple ait t dpos...

De plus, faut pas se leurrer htc doit avoir aussi beaucoup de brevet et a aussi port plainte... a risque de traner encore une fois

----------


## sphynxounet

D'aprs la description du brevet :




> What is claimed is:
> 
> 1. A method ...


Voil encore tout le problme de leurs brevets, breveter une ide.

Peut-tre qu' force d'excs de plaintes le gouvernement amricain va se pencher sur le problme car si cela continue les juges n'auront pas assez d'une vie pour rendre un verdict dans cette affaire (et dans d'autres) si toutefois ils le peuvent. Interdire  une marque de vendre un appareil sur le sol amricain c'est pas rien.

----------


## ferber

> D'aprs la description du brevet :
> 
> 
> 
> Voil encore tout le problme de leurs brevets, breveter une ide.
> 
> Peut-tre qu' force d'excs de plaintes le gouvernement amricain va se pencher sur le problme car si cela continue les juges n'auront pas assez d'une vie pour rendre un verdict dans cette affaire (et dans d'autres) si toutefois ils le peuvent. Interdire  une marque de vendre un appareil sur le sol amricain c'est pas rien.


Ce genre de procs crer de l'emploi donc je pense que tout va continuer.
bientt les botes de ce type ressembleront  a : 50% de commerciaux, 25% d'avocats, 15% de secrtaire,7% d'agent d'entretien,3% de technicien.

----------


## bubulemaster

> Pensez-vous que ces procs sont bons ou mauvais pour la concurrence (et donc pour les technologies et le consommateur) ?


C'est bon pour les cabinets d'avocat et moins bon pour le systme judiciaire qui se trouve surcharg par des procs inutiles.




> bientt les botes de ce type ressembleront  a : 50% de commerciaux, 25% d'avocats, 15% de secrtaire,7% d'agent d'entretien,3% de technicien.


Seulement 25% d'avocats ! C'est qu'il n'y aura pas que 4 ou 5 firmes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> C'est bon pour les cabinets d'avocat et moins bon pour le systme judiciaire qui se trouve surcharg par des procs inutiles.


C'est pas inutile, a en fait rire certains  ::aie::

----------


## ferber

> Seulement 25% d'avocats ! C'est qu'il n'y aura pas que 4 ou 5 firmes


hum c'est vrai 25% a fait juste, il va falloir dlocaliser les techniciens en Inde. ::mouarf::

----------


## octal

> Ce genre de procs crer de l'emploi donc je pense que tout va continuer.
> bientt les botes de ce type ressembleront  a : 50% de commerciaux, 25% d'avocats, 15% de secrtaire,7% d'agent d'entretien,3% de technicien.


et 1 parton, il y aura toujours un parton ?  ::aie::

----------


## ferber

> et 1 parton, il y aura toujours un parton ?


non, a aura volu, le patron sera remplac par les anciens dveloppeurs licencis  par l'entreprise au cours de "dgraissage" massifs regroup en actionnaire majoritaire du capital  hauteur de 75%. 15% appartenant au concurrent directe de l'entreprise. Les 10% restant se partageant entre le petit fils du crateur de l'entreprise (g de 4 mois) et son labrador.

----------


## Vincent M

C'est moi ou l'image de l'article prsentant la technologie brevet ressemble furieusement.... Au schma gnral de fonctionnement de n'importe quel appareil avec un processeur graphique/un cran/un OS et des applications ?
Bref encore un brevet foutage de gueule ?
Peut-on connaitre la nature exacte des concepts brevets ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> Peut-on connaitre la nature exacte des concepts brevets ?


Oui, tu les a l : http://news.priorsmart.com/apple-v-h...-computer-lR8/

Dans la rubrique "Patents in case", tu cliques sur le numro de brevet et sa description complte s'affiche en pdf (gratuitement), en dessous

Cordialement,

Gordon

----------


## Vincent M

Merci pour le lien,
En ce qui concerne l'image, elle correspond donc  un brevet qui permet la prise en charge dynamique des priphriques d'affichage et l'adaptation automatique du systme  celui-ci...
Ce qui est trange c'est que ce brevet porte sur les PCs, c'est clairement spcifi, mme si c'est vrai que l'architecture des smartphones s'en rapproche de plus en plus, a me parait trange....
Et je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait brancher un priphrique d'affichage externe sur les smartphones actuels.

Par ailleurs, c'est moi ou microsoft/linux aussi violent ce brevet ? 
Par exemple un portable auquel on branche un cran externe et qui adapte automatiquement sa rsolution et son affichage ?  ::roll:: 
La description est tellement vague que a rentre dans le champ d'application il me semble...  ::scarymov:: 

Sont cingls avec leurs brevets, heureusement que a sort pas des states! (pour combien de temps ?)

----------


## Skefrep

> Par ailleurs, c'est moi ou microsoft/linux aussi violent ce brevet ?
> Par exemple un portable auquel on branche un cran externe et qui adapte automatiquement sa rsolution et son affichage ?


Et mme bon nombre de lecteurs DVD, de consoles de jeux, de magntoscopes, de tlvisions elles-mmes...

Bah oui, je n'ai jamais eu de problme de rsolution d'image sur ma tl en mettant un DVD ou une cassette vido...

EDIT : Vu que les smartphones sont considrs comme des PCs, pourquoi pas a ?

----------


## athanaze

Et le vol de brevet, c'est brevet a aussi ?  ::aie::

----------


## Delphives

a fait des annes que je haie apple pour leur philosophie, ...
mais quand je vois tout a je me demande comment les gens osaient dire que windows tait mchant, propritaire etc. (bon moi je m'en fous suis sous linux....)
enfin j'ai fait le bon choix.

----------


## JulienDuSud

L c'est pas Apple ni HTC ni Microsoft ni Google le problme. Le problme c'est un systme lgislatif avec une norme faille. Il est naturel que les gros mastodondes profitent d'un tel systme avant que le concurrent le fasse. En guise de protection mais aussi en guide d'arme.

----------


## Traroth2

"Signe qu'Android est  finalement et vraiment - devenu un concurrent ?" : D'aprs les derniers chiffres de comScore, les ventes mondiales de tlphones Android sont dj le double des ventes d'iPhone !

Donc je dirais plutt que l'iPhone n'est dj plus vraiment un concurrent pour Android...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Lyche

Multiplier les revendeurs a aide  :;):  En terme de machine pure, l'iPhone est loin devant tous ses concurrents en terme de vente.

----------


## minnesota

Mon prochain smartphone sera un HTC  ::roi:: 
Assurment consommateur militant, mon bulletin de vote c'est mon porte-monnaie.

Tiens, je vais la mettre dans ma signature.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

* HTC viole deux brevets dApple selon la justice amricaine*
* et  pourrait voir ses appareils Android interdits aux USA*

*Mise  jour du 18/07/11, par Hinault Romaric*

La bataille juridique opposant le constructeur HTC  Apple pour la violation des brevets dans les terminaux Android a t tranche en faveur dApple.

En 2010 et rcemment, Apple avait port plainte contre le constructeur tawanais pour la violation dune vingtaine de brevets dans ses terminaux Android.  En rponse, HTC  avait  son tour port plainte contre Apple pour les mmes motifs (lire-ci avant).

Un juge de la commission amricaine du commerce international (ITC) vient de livrer un rapport qui conclut que HTC viole le brevet 5,946,647 sur le traitement en une seule interaction de lutilisateur des informations reues  et le brevet  6,343,263 sur le traitement de donnes en temps rel par un combin.

HTC a fait appel auprs de la commission qui a constitu une quipe spciale de six reprsentants qui examineront  nouveau le dossier en dcembre.

En cas dune autre dcision dfavorable pour HTC, le constructeur pourrait se voir interdire dexporter et de vendre certains modles de ses terminaux mobiles aux Etats-Unis.

Pire, cette dcision mettra galement le systme dexploitation Android en srieuse difficult selon lexpert en brevet Florian Mueller.

Mueller estime que les brevets incrimins sont utiliss par pratiquement tous les constructeurs de terminaux Android, et Apple pourrait en profiter pour poursuivre ceux-ci et freiner ainsi le rival diOS.

Affaire  suivre donc.


*Source* : Blog Mueller

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la justice amricaine? Et de lavenir dAndroid ?

----------


## fregolo52

> Que pensez-vous de la dcision de la justice amricaine? Et de lavenir dAndroid ?


 ::calim2::  Pourquoi un conflit entre 2 constructeurs mettrait en pril un OS ?
Samsung & Co risquent de subir le mme jugement ?

----------


## Mako 5013

> Pourquoi un conflit entre 2 constructeurs mettrait en pril un OS ?


Dj que certains constructeurs doivent payer MS pour utiliser Android (cf. une autre news), si en plus ils se font taxer par Apple, implmenter des tlphones avec Android va commencer  coter un bras.

Ce qui rajouterait un dfaut de taille  cet OS, d'o une position dlicate pour ce dernier.

Et j'ai peur qu'une dcision favorable  Apple contre HTC ouvre la porte  la grosse pomme pour faire de mme avec les autres constructeurs effectivement.

Mako.

Edit : Voir ici pour l'histoire des royalties.

----------


## Twinspirit

J'espre pour ma part qu'un brevet n'est pas bas uniquement sur un shma aussi simple, et inclut aussi les matriaux utiliss et les procds de fabrication, et que, donc, le vol a t prouv sur au moins ces trois critres.

Sinon, il faut que les USA revoient trs srieusement leur systme de brevet. 

Apple devient vraiment la pire socit en terme de systmes propritaires et ferms (commerciaux et techniques).

Encore heureux que ce ne soit pas eux qui aient dposs la technologie de l'cran tactile...




> Assurment consommateur militant, mon bulletin de vote c'est mon porte-monnaie


J'adore !




> Dj que certains constructeurs doivent payer MS pour utiliser Android (cf. une autre news), si en plus ils se font taxer par Apple, implmenter des tlphones avec Android va commencer  coter un bras.


N'oublions pas que pour avoir le droit de dvelopper sur du Apple c'est dj 70 euros par ans, l'obligation de passer par l'appstore, et de donner 20% de ses ventes  la pomme. 

Je pense qu'Android est tout de mme moins cher.

----------


## kdmbella

avec a vaut mieux pour Google de faire un autre os mobile dbarrasser de tout ce qui appartient  oracle et  Apple et la on n'aura plus  entendre parl de ces histoire autour d'androd mme si c'est une solution qui pourrait marqu la fin de l'os d'androd. ::oops::  

une autre solution pour Google serait de signer un accord avec Apple et Oracle (un accord a l'amiable ) par exemple par des commissions reprsentant les droits d'utilisation de leur technologie dans androd  ::aie:: 

et puis question : depuis qu'on entant parl de violation de brevet il n'y a jamais eu de menace d'interdiction d'accs  un march ! pourquoi donc quand il s'agit de HTC (le Tawanais) on brandit cette menace ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Mako 5013

> N'oublions pas que pour avoir le droit de dvelopper sur du Apple c'est dj 70 euros par ans, l'obligation de passer par l'appstore, et de donner 20% de ses ventes  la pomme. 
> 
> Je pense qu'Android est tout de mme moins cher.


Moins cher pour le moment, c'est sr.
Mais si tout le monde vient demander sa part du gteau, en plus des problmes inhrent  Android (comme le fait qu'il soit adapt sur une multitude de plate-forme physique, ce qui ne fait qu'augmenter les difficults quant  la compatibilit des applications), il se pourrait que cela le rend beaucoup moins attractif pour les constructeurs, qui investiront moins dedans (en termes de nombre de tlphones). D'o un OS moins prsent sur le march, et donc en grande faiblesse (vu la stratgie ultra-pntrante de Google avec Android sur le march).

Mako.

----------


## Hinault Romaric

Pour moi, un arrangement  la miable en contre partie des royalties avec Apple est presque impossible.

Contrairement  Microsoft, l'OS d'Apple est trs bien positionn dans le march du mobile. Les royalties reus ne peuvent pas tre proportionnel  la rentabilit que pourrait causer l'arrt de la commercialisation des terminaux Android par exemple aux USA, ce que souhaite Apple depuis le dbut de cette bataille juridique.

----------


## fregolo52

> Dj que certains constructeurs doivent payer MS pour utiliser Android


Pourquoi "certains", disons HTC avec 5$.  ::aie:: 
Samsung et ses 15 ou 25$ a a t act ?
Les royalties  la tte du client !!!

----------


## ZouBi

Voil encore un point qui m'encourage  dtester Apple.
Toujours vouloir tre propritaire sur tout; et  intenter des procs  tout va.
Pour exemples, obliger d'utiliser iTunes pour brancher son lecteur; utiliser un adaptateur MAC pour relier en HDMI... bref, on peut en citer 20 000 des comme a.

Pour cette gueguerre; a prouve leur peur face  leur concurrent Android.
Attaquer Google pour le multitouch; Attaquer Samsung pour le design de son Galaxy Ace; Attaquer HTC pour de la conception.

C'est de la jalousie? Je ne dirai pas. Je pense plus  de la peur. La peur que l'iOS perde sa place de leader pour OS mobile.

J'ai l'impression que toute cette guerre ne fait que ralentir le progrs technologique de tous nos appareils.




> N'oublions pas que pour avoir le droit de dvelopper sur du Apple c'est dj 70 euros par ans, l'obligation de passer par l'appstore, et de donner 20% de ses ventes  la pomme. 
> 
> Je pense qu'Android est tout de mme moins cher.


Sur Apple, on paye 70 par an, pour pouvoir mme juste tester notre application sur notre iPhone.

Sur Android, on paye 20 une seule fois pour pouvoir publier notre application sur Android Market; mais si on ne souhaite pas payer, on peut le publier sur d'autres sites (mais offrant une visibilit moins accrue par contre).
Par contre, Google prend 30% sur les ventes de nos applications.

----------


## Twinspirit

> Par contre, Google prend 30% sur les ventes de nos applications.


Je ne pensais pas que c'tait autant chez Google. Du coup, oui, ils se gavent avec abus, c'est clair !

----------


## Christuff

> Par contre, Google prend 30% sur les ventes de nos applications.


Tout comme Apple qui prend dans les 30% aussi ( plus suivant la region ).
De plus Apple oblige le paiement InApp possible dans le cadre d'une appli qui utiliserai de la monnaie virtuelle ( pour l'achat de cette monnaie).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Les royalties  la tte du client !!!


On dit "intuitu persona" en droit, a fait plus chic  ::mouarf::

----------


## lequebecois79

il arrive quoi avec les plaintes que htc avait dpos  taiwan et usa?

----------


## notia

La new omet que Apple est accus de violer des brevets de S3. L'accusation a t valide par l'ITC. Et surtout S3 appartient dsormais  HTC.

----------


## andry.aime

J'en ai marre de ces guguerres d'Apple. Il veut jouer le gros obse qui pique les goter des autres  l'cole primaire.

----------


## gavial007

"... la commission amricaine du commerce international ..."

Ca, ce n'est dj pas un gage de partialit !

Comment peut-on breveter des "design patterns" aussi communs ?! N'importe quel architecte logiciel ou systme aurait pondu ce type d'architecture !

Restons vigilents  ce que le brevet logiciel ne devienne pas aussi restrictif en Europe ! C'est vraiment un frein au progrs.

----------


## fregolo52

> Comment peut-on breveter des "design patterns" aussi communs ?! N'importe quel architecte logiciel ou systme aurait pondu ce type d'architecture !


Le problme n'est pas li  Apple qui dpose un brevet, Apple a bien le droit de le faire !! C'est l'institut qui valide le brevet qui est la cause de tout a !!

PS : ici c'est le rgne des notes ngatives, tu poses une question ? => -1  ::mouarf::  allez! Les pro Apple lachez-vous!!!

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est l'institut qui valide le brevet qui est la cause de tout a !!


Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis? Tu demandes aux paresseux de l'USPTO de faire leur boulot?  :8O:

----------


## lequebecois79

> C'est de la jalousie? Je ne dirai pas. Je pense plus  de la peur. La peur que l'iOS perde sa place de leader pour OS mobile.


iOS n'est plus leader, il s'est fait dpass par android a fait dj un moment et cela au usa et a travers le monde...

c'est justement pour a que le dictateur steve tente de freiner android...
il attaque htc, samsung... bientt motorola, lg?

----------


## fregolo52

> Tu te rends compte de ce que tu dis? Tu demandes aux paresseux de l'USPTO de faire leur boulot?


L'ex mari d'une amie travaillait dans l'quivalent Belge. Il nous disait que certaines demandes de brevet taient hallucinantes pour ne pas dire dlirantes.  ::aie:: 



> il attaque htc, samsung... bientt motorola, lg?


Du calme !! Chez qui il va se fournir en composants lectroniques s'il attaque Samsung (ca c'est fait) et Motorola !! Steve va monter sa chaine de semi-conducteur ?  ::mouarf::  Ah non, il reste Intel  ::ptdr::

----------


## berceker united

A ce jeux l, Apple va s'autobloquer au d'autre entreprises utilisant cette mme mthode. Mais le risque, peut tre, c'est l'union sur les brevet de plusieurs grosses entreprises contre Apple. Enfin bon, j'entends beaucoup parler de plainte pour violation de brevets mais nous avons rarement suite de cette plainte et quand bien mme il y a non lieu ou condamnation il y a des annes d'cart et le brevet est sur une technologie dpasse dpasse d'ge.

----------


## andry.aime

> Mais le risque, peut tre, c'est l'union sur les brevet de plusieurs grosses entreprises contre Apple.


J'adore le mode Team Deathmatch  ::mouarf:: . Les petits s'unissent pour abattre le gros



> If you are the big tree,
> We are the small axe,
> Ready to cut you down

----------


## kolodz

Je ne pense pas avoir compris "l'invention" du "brevet concern".
Si j'ai bien compris le papier, c'est n'est rien de moins que :



> By means of this approach, the user can add a second monitor or other hardware component to a computer and begin to use the monitor as soon as it has been connected, without the need to reboot the computer or otherwise interrupt its current operating state.


Et j'avoue que je trouve cela trs prtentieux pour un brevet dpos en 2001.
Surtout qu'il y a dans la description du principe, absolument rien qui ne soit hors de port de l'imagination d'un tudient, qui pour moi reprsente un peu l'tat de l'art.
Un fichier de config et un design pattern ?

Il y a mme des choses qui me font peur :



> Referring to FIG. 4, when a PC Card 44 is inserted into the housing of the computer, it actuates a switch 46, or equivalent sensor device, which sends an interrupt signal IRQ to the device manager 48.
> ...
> For example, while one embodiment of the invention has been described in the context of the insertion and removal of video cards that are embodied in PC Cards, it will be appreciated that the principles which underlie the invention are not limited to this particular implementation.


Avec a on vient de rendre la dtection d'une connexion d'un lment lectronique  un terminal protger par le droit d'auteur.
Je crois mme que la dtection de la sourie USB pourrait rentrer dans ce brevet ou d'couteur...

Si ce brevet est valide, il n'y a pas que les terminaux HTC qui sont des potentielles victimes.

K

----------


## grafikm_fr

> L'ex mari d'une amie travaillait dans l'quivalent Belge. Il nous disait que certaines demandes de brevet taient hallucinantes pour ne pas dire dlirantes.


Le problme c'est pas que ce genre de demande arrive, c'est qu'elles soient acceptes sans vrification complte du _prior art_. Il y a des exemples o des brevets (des "vrais", pas des brevets logiciels) qui ont dj t dposs ailleurs dans les annes 30 ont t acceptes  l'USPTO.  ::roll::

----------


## fregolo52

> Le problme c'est pas que ce genre de demande arrive, c'est qu'elles soient acceptes sans vrification complte du _prior art_. Il y a des exemples o des brevets (des "vrais", pas des brevets logiciels) qui ont dj t dposs ailleurs dans les annes 30 ont t acceptes  l'USPTO.


Si si, ils vrifient !!
 Je dbile un brevet dbile !! Ils vrifient que personne ne l'a fait avant moi. Si c'est le cas, le brevet est valid.  ::aie:: 
Par contre, c'est pas leur boulot de vrifier si ce brevet est cohrent (je crois).
Je pense qu'ils vrifient des choses comme les atteintes  l'intgrit humaine, mais pas la cohrence de la chose.

----------


## berceker united

> Si si, ils vrifient !!
>  Je dbile un brevet dbile !! Ils vrifient que personne ne l'a fait avant moi. Si c'est le cas, le brevet est valid. 
> Par contre, c'est pas leur boulot de vrifier si ce brevet est cohrent (je crois).
> Je pense qu'ils vrifient des choses comme les atteintes  l'intgrit humaine, mais pas la cohrence de la chose.


En gros, je peux pas brevet une position sexuel et donc porter plainte  tout film x utilisant cette position  ?  ::roll::  




- Dsol, je pte les plombs en ce moment sur un projet  ::aie::

----------


## fregolo52

> En gros, je peux pas brevet une position sexuel et donc porter plainte  tout film x utilisant cette position  ?


De ce que j'ai compris, dans le principe c'est a  ::aie:: 
N'oublions pas qu'Apple a brevet le mouvement de la main sur l'cran.



> - Dsol, je pte les plombs en ce moment sur un projet


Moi aussi, je fais de la maintenance :  corriger des bugs a longueur de journe, tu as envie de t'vader en racontant des conneries.

----------


## berceker united

> De ce que j'ai compris, dans le principe c'est a 
> N'oublions pas qu'Apple a brevet le mouvement de la main sur l'cran.
> Moi aussi, je fais de la maintenance :  corriger des bugs a longueur de journe, tu as envie de t'vader en racontant des conneries.


Ayant cit un exemple concernant le brevet d'Apple sur le mouvement de la mains dont je n'tais pas au courant, mon exemple n'est pas une connerie.
Mais maintenant, je vais mieux  :;):

----------


## Lyche

> N'oublions pas qu'Apple a brevet le mouvement de la main sur l'cran.


T'es srieux l? qui a un cerveau assez petit pour poser un brevet aussi dbile, inutile, contre performant et absolument insens que a? Non mais franchement.. faut tre con pour avoir des ides pareilles...

----------


## Robin56

> En gros, je peux pas brevet une position sexuel et donc porter plainte  tout film x utilisant cette position  ?


J'espre que tu t'es grouill pour le dposer car il va y avoir une foule de dvpiste  faire la queue (c'est le cas de le dire).

----------


## Nemon

Vive Apple... plus le temps passe, plus je dteste cette marque.

----------


## lilington

> PS : ici c'est le rgne des notes ngatives, tu poses une question ? => -1  allez! Les pro Apple lachez-vous!!!


Tiens depuis que tu as dis ca, j'ai note qu'un seul -1.
Ils veulent te contredire les AppleBoys

----------


## Idelways

*HTC poursuit de nouveau Apple pour trois brevets*
*Et rclame l'interdiction des Mac, iPhone et iPad sur le territoire amricain*

*Mise  jour du 17 aot 2011 par Idelways*


HTC, le deuxime plus grand constructeur asiatique de smartphones vient d'engager de nouvelles poursuites contre Apple pour violation de trois brevets sur les ordinateurs Mac et les appareils mobiles iPad et iPhone.

HTC va jusqu' rclamer l'interdiction de l'importation de ces produits en provenance des sous-traitants dApple, en plus des dommages et intrts.

Cette plainte dpose hier  Washington s'intresse aux brevets 7 765 414, 7 672 219 et 7 417 944 relatifs  des technologies sans fil, et fait suite  une plainte dpose l'an dernier auprs de la cour d'appel U.S. International Trade Commission.
Paralllement, HTC poursuit Apple concernant les mmes brevets auprs de la cour fdrale de Wilmington, dans l'tat du Delaware.

Les deux compagnies prennent actuellement part  une bataille juridique sans merci, o les plus grands constructeurs de smartphones s'changent allgrement des poursuites pour affaiblir leurs concurrents et engranger le maximum de bnfices d'un march qui devrait totaliser cette anne 206.6 milliards de dollars selon les prdictions d'IHS.

 l'instar de Google qui s'offre Motorola Mobility et ses milliers de brevets, HTC cherche  son tour  enrichir son portfolio de proprit intellectuelle pour mieux tenir tte  ses assaillants.

Le Taiwanais a fait lacquisition en juillet dernier de S3 Graphics de Via Technologies. Transaction conclue peu de temps aprs qu'un juge de l'International Trade Commission ait confirm qu'Apple viole quelques-uns des brevets de S3 Graphics.

Tout cela survient alors que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.

Sale temps pour les entreprises qui en ont peu, ou pas du tout !


*Source* : Bloomberg

----------


## tomlev

> *Et rclame l'interdiction des Mac, iPhone et iPad sur le territoire amricain*


Rien que a ? Bah ils y vont pas avec le dos de la cuiller... c'est tellement gros que a ressemble  une blague  ::mouarf:: 
A mon avis ils savent trs bien que cette revendication n'a aucune chance d'aboutir, ils veulent juste solder a par un arrangement  l'amiable en change de l'abandon des poursuites par Apple...




> Tout cela survient alors que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.
> 
> Sale temps pour les entreprises qui en ont peu, ou pas du tout !


D'o le rachat de Motorola Mobility par Google pour mettre la main sur le portefeuille de brevets qui va avec...

----------


## lilington

je veux pas etre lourd a poser tout le temps la meme question mais vu la news:
En quoi tout ca arrange l'innovation? 
c'est meme pire, ca empeche les petits d'evoluer.

----------


## andry.aime

> les plus grands constructeurs de smartphones s'changent allgrement des poursuites pour affaiblir leurs concurrents


 ::vomi:: 



> le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.


et a va gnrer combien de guguerres dans le futur  ::D: , je vois bien les avocats qui sont enchants  ::oops:: .

----------


## Freem

> [B][SIZE="4"]
> Tout cela survient alors que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.


Je me demande combien d'entre eux ne sont que des ides jamais implmentes parce que le type qui l'a dpose en tait incapable, alors que certains ayatn les comptences techniques auraient aim avoir le droit de le faire...

8 000 000 de brevets, mais combien de cohrents?

----------


## Hellwing

> je veux pas etre lord a poser tout le temps la meme question mais vu la news:
> En quoi tout ca arrange l'innovation? 
> c'est meme pire, ca empeche les petits d'evoluer.


C'est la consquence logique de l'entre dans le sicle de la *con*sommation.

----------


## kolodz

> Rien que a ? Bah ils y vont pas avec le dos de la cuiller... c'est tellement gros que a ressemble  une blague 
> A mon avis ils savent trs bien que cette revendication n'a aucune chance d'aboutir, ils veulent juste solder a par un arrangement  l'amiable en change de l'abandon des poursuites par Apple...


En mme temps au tat-Unis, cela n'est pas totalement utopique.
C'est un simple retour de bton. J'avais vu un document retraant l'historique des attaques en justice et dans celui-ci c'est Apple qui avait commenc.
Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

----------


## lougne

> Rien que a ? Bah ils y vont pas avec le dos de la cuiller... c'est tellement gros que a ressemble  une blague 
> A mon avis ils savent trs bien que cette revendication n'a aucune chance d'aboutir, ils veulent juste solder a par un arrangement  l'amiable en change de l'abandon des poursuites par Apple...


norme erreur de ta part, on est en Amrique du nord ici. Si il y a violation il y aura condamnation avec dommages et intrt. 
Cela n'est pas  mais alors pas du tout gros ici, je la trouve mme lgre cette plainte si ils ont raison: Ils peuvent demander en plus une  part des bnfices faits sur le hardware incrimin + extra ( indemnits toussa toussa)

HTC dtient le portefeuille de brevets S3 graphics + les leurs; daprs les pro Apple sur leurs forum en tout caas; apple n'aurait pas d attaquer HTC  cause de certains facteurs techniques qui sont plus ou moins avrs. Ajouts  cela la faute de Apple reconnu juridiquement envers S3 Graphics ( HTC maintenant) c'est chaud.

en tout cas c'est l'arroseur arros  ::aie::

----------


## Paenitentia

> Tout cela survient alors que le Bureau amricain des brevets et des marques de commerce (UPSTO) vient daccorder le huit millionime brevet.


Combien sont encore valables (ie: pas tomb dans le domaine public aprs date d'expiration) ?

----------


## thorium90

Et.... C'est pas a ce moment qu'on peu lacher un bon : MOUAHAHAHAHA !?

 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

J'adore la derniere news. Je suis de tout coeur avec. Meme si, comme tomlev on peu croire a la blague. Ca reste telement frais  ::D:

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et.... C'est pas a ce moment qu'on peu lacher un bon : MOUAHAHAHAHA !?
> 
> 
> 
> J'adore la derniere news. Je suis de tout coeur avec. Meme si, comme tomlev on peu croire a la blague. Ca reste telement frais


Tu m'excuses si je te place au mme niveau des fanboyz Apple qui se rjouissent quand Apple porte plainte contre un concurrent ?

C'est d'autant plus pitoyable qu'on t'a vu pleurnicher lorsque c'tait Apple qui portait plainte contre Samsung.

Un peu de constance s'il te plat, soit tu es contre la valorisation des brevets, soit tu es pour.

----------


## Freem

Je pense qu'il voulait simplement dire qu'il est content qu'apple se prenne un retour de bton en pleine pomme... (excusez le jeu de mot, fin de journe, tout a tout a)

----------


## kdmbella

je pense qu'il faudrait que je lance une startup dont les produits finaux seront les brevets avec a c'est certain que je vais me faire du fric a une vitesse Grand V

mais je rve ou quoi ces entreprises jouent  quel jeu la? ::calim2::

----------


## FirePrawn

> je pense qu'il faudrait que je lance une startup dont les produits finaux seront les brevets avec a c'est certain que je vais me faire du fric a une vitesse Grand V
> 
> mais je rve ou quoi ces entreprises jouent  quel jeu la?


Au jeu de se faire des thunes...
Et d'interdire la vente de produits concurrent, pour rcuprer des part de marchs. Quand tu peux te payer les meilleurs avocats du monde, et des juristes qui passent leur journe  plucher d'ventuelles failles, a donne cette guerre...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Un peu de constance s'il te plat, soit tu es *contre* la valorisation des brevets, soit tu es *contre*.


Et ton caf tu le prfres moins chaud ou plus froid ?  ::lol::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Et ton caf tu le prfres moins chaud ou plus froid ?


Oui, c'est trop de constance du coup.  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai rectifi  ::ccool::

----------


## manserk

::roll::  c'est ridicule, quand est ce qu'il arreterons ces stupidit ?

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Brevets : Apple gagne contre HTC*
*Et obtient le bannissement virtuel de certains de ses produits aux USA, une victoire trs modeste*

_Mise  jour du 20/12/11_

Apple vient de remporter une petite victoire contre HTC. L'International Trade Commission, lorganisme indpendant amricain en charge de questions lgales et commerciales, a en effet reconnu les droits dApple sur un brevet utilis par le constructeur tawanais dans certains de ses produits nomades sous Android.


*Extrait du jugement de l'ITC*

Cette victoire reste cependant trs petite. Cette mme ITC na en effet reconnu que deux demandes dApple, en rapport avec un seul brevet, l o Apple avait espr pouvoir faire reconnatre dix de ses brevets.

Les consquences commerciales de cette dcision restent encore assez floues. Officiellement, elle signifie que des tlphones de la marque asiatique seront bannis du march amricain  partir du 19 avril prochain.

Mais derrire lapparente importance de cette sentence se cache en fait une situation nettement moins radicale. HTC a dj fait savoir que les deux points retenus par lITC ne concernaient que des parties trs limites et mineures de linterface de ses tlphones.

Consquence, le constructeur s'engage  les modifier (ou  les supprimer) dans les semaines qui viennent. Et pourra donc continuer  vendre ses rfrences sous Android sans aucun problme.

Pour mmoire, HTC a contre-attaqu cette anne en demandant lui aussi linterdiction de vente des produits Apple (lire ci-avant). 


*Source* : _ITC_ (PDF)

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*

----------


## kabalonda

Apple doit admettre que l'effet trop de rester trop propritaire lui a vraiment rendu un trs mauvais et ne doit emmerder les autres constructeurs ! C'est possible que deux personnes diffrentes aient la meme ides dans un domaine donn! Alors si la concurrence doit se faire c'est sur le march et pas dans les tribunaux ! ::):

----------


## nirgal76

Vu comment HTC et Android se font attaquer  tout va, a veut dire qu'il  sont meilleurs et que donc ils drangent.

----------

